# Strange keymapping for curly braces



## jrun (Dec 27, 2002)

Finally I found the curly braces. Phew! Shift-Alt-8 for { and Shift-Alt-9 for }. Surely there must be some easier way to write code on a Mac?

Btw; I@m a part-time-switch not completely agreeing with where all the special keys are located (e.g why do I get an @ instead of a ´ or `?


----------



## LordOphidian (Dec 27, 2002)

I assume you are using a non-english keyboard for this?  Because what you are describing doesn't make much sense on a US-English keyboard.


----------



## jrun (Dec 27, 2002)

That explains a lot. Yes, I am using a non-english keyboard. However it is the first time I have seen keys rearranged like this. 

Is it possible to reconfigure the keymap system-wide? Alternatively I will have to find some software that will allow me to assign a curly-brace hotkey to my normal keymapping.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 27, 2002)

system preferences - > international - > keyboards - > choose the ones you want to use! then switch from menubar (flag) once you have more than one... ? choose gamma map = that has all the letters .. .


----------

